# Michigan MMMA



## IRISH (Jan 5, 2009)

anyone on our forum attend the meeting in Lansing today? 

our local news carried the story. great video. no audio. what the???
sooo, i went to the mmma web site, and it seems there were 200 in attendance. and many more that could'nt be admitted, for occupancy restrictions.

sounds like a snowball fight to me. 

1 state trooper rep, adding, thier fraternity does'nt want to be designated to disposing of mj if someone becomes inelligible (in) the program. what the???

no one in attendance from the Michigan Dept. of Community Health. (which is the clinic that will be in control of licensing issues for mmj). what the???

5 local T.V. crews

5 State Dept. Members conducting.

so that leaves 189 backers. hope you people that were able to attend, laid it down over there today. came with your best A Game...

People over here on our end of the state, are stating thier just gonna keep on doing what they've been doing. growing, and smoking thier mj to themselves. no one here got any trust in our state dept.

when they begin talking about taking away peoples medicaid, medicare, social security, ssi, wellllll, i'm sure many will just fend for themselves as they've always done. what the???bb???


----------



## jb247 (Jan 6, 2009)

I was there and it was interesting...the panel listened to our concerns and the only way we will know anything is when they publish the revised rules. Many of the speakers stated that if the rules remain as they are, that they will do as you said, and not sign up to be a part of this program, and continue as they always have. I will not participate if I have to give up my 1st and 5th Amendment Rights. The rules do not foster compliance and put myself and those around me in danger. To think...they want to redesignate private homes as public property simply because the public can see you. Trying to make us draw our curtains when we are medicating!!! Pure **...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 6, 2009)

i hate that i was unable to attend this meeting.the way it sounds,its gonna be a bunch of crap.guess all we can do is wait and see.hell if its going to be that screwed up,i might move to a friendlier state.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2009)

Who is going to enforce these rules and regs when the counties and state has no money.

Example:
           Ohio passes a no smoking law for all public buildings. That means no smoking anywhere. The counties send out the "smoking police" (health dept)doesn't take long for the counties to say hey we don't have the money for the "smoking police", here state you take care of it.:rofl:Now the state has to enforce this no smoking law. The state has 2 that right just 2 people for the whole state to check on smoking complaints and violations in every public building in Ohio. What are the percentage of getting caught.:rofl: I will take that percentage chance before I give up my constitutional rights. jmo and $0.02


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 6, 2009)

Where was NORML or ASA or the folks fro MPP?

If they were not involved...GET THEM INVOLVED. Get the transcripts from the meeting and contact them.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 6, 2009)

it was a one time thing before they ink the rules nch. imo, without the main players even attending, seems they already have drawn thier rules to suit themselves.

even after every county in michigan (83), voted for mmj, i don't think were even going to get anything close to a fair set of rules. no one does. 

theres a state web site here, the mmma, and its run by ex police, and thier telling people to 'come out of the closet'. thier encouraging folks to post pics of themselves. idiots. this law isn't even legal til april '09. idiots. sounds as if thier trying to get as many busted as possible before law actually goes into effect...bb...


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 6, 2009)

I was there.  AND i've joined the MMMA


----------



## IRISH (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah GMC, i am there to. i guarantee i'll just stay in my small closet though.
it is the place to get the latest updates. 

but that posting personnal pics thing ain't even cool. not yet anyway. prolly never for this 'ol boy. thats like saying here i am :cop:. do what you want to me. and believe me, those people putting up thier mugs , talking of growing now, and it won't be legal til apr 4th., i just can't believe thier that gullible...bb...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 7, 2009)

WoW there is a lot of Michigan people on MP:smoke1:  I grew up in Detroit and lived there for 22 years. Had to get the hell out of there. Nothing but killing, crack , H. So i dont get what you uys a re saying? You can grow now starting April 9th? Am going to look up mmma. I have never heard of this before.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 7, 2009)

:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: I was reading on MMMA and wow type in Michigan Department of Community Health. There are the ones that will be issuing the licence. But come on the web site spells it marihuana. Good old Michigan :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## andy52 (Jan 7, 2009)

i am getting more and more leery of this deal.i do not want nobody inspecting my personal property.that is an invasion of my privacy.i do not smoke in public anyway,but damned if want to have to draw the curtains to burn a bowl.i like to sit on my deck and smoke and have a beer.is this criminal?hell no.thats my business.cali is looking better all the time.maybe this is what the state wants,to make it so its so hard to qualify,that people will just give up.screw them all.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 7, 2009)

After doing a little reading on the MMMA, I wouldn't hold my breath fro them, or support them. Go with MINORML or ASA. They have the funding and the legal team to really get what you want and deserve in Mich.

There is NO WAY that they would even allow an invasion of privicy to be written into law for this. Contact MINORML and ensure they are involved.


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 7, 2009)

MMMA has been good to me the last couple of days.  It's just grassroots is all.  Very cool folk.  They populated that meeting on Monday.  ~75% of the people there were from MMMA, which is why i started talking with them....


----------



## IRISH (Jan 7, 2009)

i've been writing to the MINORML Director on the rules thing over the past 2 weeks. i've voiced my opinions, and concerns. i asked them to have someone from thier office at this public hearing monday. now, it's a wait and see thing...bb...


----------



## drummer (Jan 18, 2009)

75% of the people were MMMA? The conspiracy of a covert operation isnt impossible. Its tuff to know who to trust. MPP was involved in this as well. I'm subscribed to their newsletter (like most of us im sure).. The sent out updates and had a form on their site to write the state before the meeting. The form page was easy too, click n drag the paragraphs or write your own. I encouraged everyone I knew to go do the same. MPP has been up to date with their news, I'm using them as my source for now. I have the room set aside for the garden. I'm anxiously awaiting becoming a caregiver. I want to be legit tho. Its a waiting game for all of us.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately those of us from Michigan must continue to do our thing in private because the self-righteous will stop at nothing to continue their attack on our personal freedoms.  Just as those who wanted the right to carry concealed weapons had to fight so must we through education and being in careful control of how Cannabis is presented to the those in our lives.


----------



## AH!Charlie (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm hoping this goes over well. I live in michgian and have Crohns disease. So I qualify. The day it starts, april 4th, is my 21st birthday. I'm going to be in Ann Arbor Michigan that day, the most lenient place for weed in the state. 
My bands playing a show that day, and its hash bash. I plan on moving there if it all works out. Because its already pretty lax in the area, I can't imagine once this is all sorted out. Its the only thing that makes me want to stay in michigan otherwise I'm saying PTFO!


----------



## IRISH (Jan 28, 2009)

something i never will understand. why is it that several michigan cities have made mj _low priority_ to thier police? this has been this way for quite a few years too. i think there is 5 cities here, where any amount under an Oz. is a $100 fine.

this is a city, over-riding a fed-state law. actually 5. they are mainly college towns. but i live in a college town, and it is'nt this way here. i know for fact, cause i've been popped with under an O. 

soo, my ? , how did a city override a state law?...bb...


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 28, 2009)

Its a city ordinance BB. Oakland has something similar.

If a city gives it's peace officers the directive to keep MJ on low prority, then ONLY the City PD will be following that directive. As far as state Police/Highway Patrol or Federal agencies, they will not abide by what the city has done.

For instance. Oakland has passed a MJ law to legalize MJ for adults over the age of 18. So, Oakland PD will not arest or ticket anyone in city limits with MJ. That was the directive by the City of Oakland to thier PD.
BUT, if a Highway Patrol pulls you over in Oakland, they CAN ticket you and are not obligated to follow the City ruling.

Hope that makes sense BB.


----------



## AH!Charlie (Jan 29, 2009)

Like oakland michigan? thats pretty sweet that its legal. A friend of mine goes to OU


----------



## jb247 (Jan 30, 2009)

Unfortunately he was talking about Oakland, California. Here in Michigan the cities with reduced enforcement include Ann Arbor, Flint, The City of Detroit and (I think) Traverse City.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm also from Michigan. Was a member of MMMA for a very short time. Like two weeks. Had my membership pulled. Gut feeling, I needed to get off quickly. Also live near college town. Busting pot growers in my area is party time for the Feds and Police. Would prefer to be legal, but not under the conditions, I give up my rights.Our area is checked constantly. From the air by several sources and on the ground.I really do want to grow legal but really do not see it happening. Unless I give up my rights.


----------

